# Suche einen der geworben werden möchte.



## CreonPrime (12. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

 

mein Name ist Severin ich bin männlich 24 Jahre alt und suche jemanden der geworben werden möchte für WoW Legion. Ich bin erwerbstätig und arbeite Montag bis Freitag bis ca 17 Uhr. Danach helfe ich euch gerne beim leveln und anderen sachen. Ich bin nicht Teamspeakscheu aber Pflicht ist es nicht. Ich habe ein paar Chars auf einem guten Ilvl auf dem Realm Eredar auf Horde Seite. Da würde ich auch gerne bleiben. 2-3 Chars auf 100 zu bringen würde mir an sich schon reichen. Beim leveln habe ich dank meiner langen erfahrung ahnung und könnte uns beide locker binnen stunden auf level 100 bringen. Also falls einer Lust hat meldet euch bei mir.

 

Battlenet-tag: CreonPrime#2569

Steam: Dimitri from Russia

 

bei beiden quasi permanent erreichbar. Nach absprache können wir denn auch gerne Handynummern skype und alles mögliche austauschen.

 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal und lasse euch einen gruß da


----------

